# Twice in one day ????



## AdmiralAK (Apr 20, 2001)

Excuse my saying but dont people have anything better to do ?


----------



## conceited (Apr 28, 2001)

I hacked it one time, when i thought everyone would be sleeping! Then I went to sleep. Then when I woke up, it was back to 
normal, and most of my peers didn't see it... or they complained that
it took to long to load so I redid the html...

	Also the site is hosted by a company that must not of cared
about it's customers, or has a really bad admin. Not only did I deface
macosx.com I defaced 29 other sites hosted by macosx.com's host!

	I'm a 20yr old who wouldn't mind doin network security,
If you are hiring or in need of help email me. 


					P.s 
				        	  The defacement wasn't
					   Personal.  d=)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 28, 2001)

For some reason I thought u were american 
(unless u are but saying  u are from japan LOL )


----------



## RacerX (Apr 29, 2001)

I knew it was a bad idea when I heard the story that a hacker in europe who had defaced a number of sites was offered a job by one of the sites. The whole idea sounds like a vandal who tags you home/business coming by the next day and asking for a job painting your home/business.

Knowing that you have NO ethics, why would anyone want to give you access to there systems? You're just as likely to rig their systems and hold them ransom. Anyone who is concerned with security would stay as far away from you as possible, conceited.


----------



## conceited (Apr 29, 2001)

Because i can try to hack there network all the time, and if I do hack
there network. I can Patch the problem. Also... like the admin said:
I really didn't do that much damage. I could of  

 "  rm -rf /*  "  or  " mv / /dev/null " or  Just plain fdist then type reboot

For you macosx users, don't try this at home! 

I'm just sayin it was a one time thing, well 2... But it wasn't intended on
the macosx community. And it's not like I was sitten at home sayin, DAMN
I hate that macosx.com. Shit just came in on " my " scanner. Yeah Mr
Admin... I'm not a script kiddie. Thank you very much! Well anyhow,
I'm for real, I bet I could " hack " the network that hosts macosx.com.
along with a bunch of other sites( 209.242.117.50 != f0.digitalcrowd.com )
Admin: you might wanna ps aux and kill -9 every pid you don't need or
use.

Also... This is something I do on my spare time. But hey it is fun.
And I'm learning about different kinds of computers first hand!


----------



## RacerX (Apr 29, 2001)

"Because i can try to hack there network all the time, and if I do hack there network. I can Patch the problem."

You don't see it, do you? Basically you are saying that your acts of vandalism well only stop if they pay you.

I currently make money by helping people with problems with their systems. I don't create the problems, just work to fix them. What you are doing would be the same as me rigging my clients systems to fail when I needed work.

Please see the difference here. Your skill and knowledge level are not being questioned. Your maturity and ethics are. If you and your friends wish to practice what is the internet equivalent to a school yard gang of bullies, then don't be surprised if the owner of a site (who more than 9 times out of 10 is NOT the admin) feels victimized by your acts of "fun".

Also, just because you can patch that holes you know of, how does that stop the people who know of holes you don't? If you are hired, should you be fired the first time a site in your "protection" is hacked? Should you then be replaced by the next hacker to find a hole you didn't see? I know you won't understand any of this because you don't see that your actions foster distrust.

I see very little difference between you and the vandals who tag walls with cans of paint.


----------



## conceited (Apr 30, 2001)

No i'm not gonna keep fuckin with this network untill they pay
me! That'd be lame as fuck!@# I'm sayin if you need a security person,
like to any general admins.

	To be honest, compared to this admin I barely have any expiernce in networking probally. But in security I do.  But any how 
I'm tryin to apologize. 

	And why do people just thinkin, hey it's some kid that wanted to
have fun? I just wanted to show people the box was unsecure and get 
some props!  It's not like I used this networks bandwidth to packet 
Yahoo, god forbid.


----------



## RacerX (Apr 30, 2001)

"And why do people just thinkin, hey it's some kid that wanted to have fun?"

That is a good question. Lets rule out the stereo type idea and go strickly off of what you have posted (that seems fare to me, and gives you the benefit of the doubt).

"I'm a 20yr old who..."

Okay, I've known some mature 20 year olds, and some immature 20 year olds. On average, that still falls into the "kid" range for me.

"most of my peers didn't see it..."

Peer-pressure is a classic sign of someone still being a "kid".

"This is something I do on my spare time. But hey it is fun."

Okay, I think we are seeing where the "fun" part is coming into play.

"I defaced 29 other sites..."

And this at least shows that you like to do it.

"Because i can try to hack there network all the time,..."

I get the same impression as the previous quote.

You seem worried about what people might think of you, but at the same time you seem to missing the signals you're actually sending out. You don't seem to want to be thought of as some kid who is vandalizing other people's proporty, but the actions you took are nothing less (and depending on the other sites, most likely much more). You sound like you would like to be taken seriously for the knowledge and insight that you have, and don't understand why praise for you actions is not forth coming.

Let me give you some advice. First, because you have apologize for this site, I would (if I were you) let the offer to help with security stand. Second, DO NOT contact any of the 29 sites that are commercial sites, they would most likely not wish to hear from you outside of court. Third, offer your services to sites, and then schedule a demonstration with the site admin if they agree (if they don't move on to the next potiential client). And fourth (and most important), find some new "peers" who won't encourage to do things that do you more harm than good.

Remember, you get what you pay for, and all of the preceding advice was free.


----------

